# One Direction...



## Ian Holdich (19 Jan 2014)

This is probably the funniest thing you'll you today


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2014)

...Surely their not that good
hoggie


----------



## George Farmer (19 Jan 2014)

Brilliant. I actually lol'd.

Tempted to show it to my 8 year-old daughter but it might upset her!


----------



## Wallace (19 Jan 2014)

Oh that's brilliant!

My 9yr old is deffinately watching this later on!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (19 Jan 2014)

My 8 year old is watching this, just so she'll appreciate her brothers singing more


----------



## kirk (19 Jan 2014)

can't believe I clicked on the thread... I thought surely no one on here's a one direction fan.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Jan 2014)

Mother of God, Ian!!!    
If you share something like this again, I will hunt you down like a mad dog 

Having said that, it's a very good job...


----------



## Ady34 (19 Jan 2014)

My wife cried! Very funny.


----------



## kirk (19 Jan 2014)

I've just had to play it to my wife and boys too. I haven't laughted that hard for a while my ab hurts. brilliant ian.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (19 Jan 2014)

Request Admins to delete this post on two grounds. One, we don't need hormonal girls and boys in here ripping us to bits, apparently the 1Ders are a particularly aggressive strain of teenager 
Secondly, with a an 11yo daughter I come in this forum to get some peace from1D. Every time I see them I think I paid for that shirt, I paid for that hair cut, I paid for that yacht you're shooting your vid on in vests! The money I have wasted on these boys I could have had a full ADA set up.


----------



## kirk (19 Jan 2014)

Boys are just as bad one of my oldest sons mates is a big fan of them too. I like to wind my 8 yr old up singing/swarking there lyrics( defiantly not my happy song) he hates them I've brain washed my kids to be anti boy band.


----------



## Lindy (19 Jan 2014)

Brilliant!!


----------



## JohnKoncz (6 Feb 2014)

haha


----------



## uru (6 Feb 2014)

Is it for real? Someone just played around? don't they. Never thought 'one direction' sounds good, but didn't think they would sound so bad. My 11 year old niece loves them.


----------



## JohnKoncz (7 Feb 2014)

uru said:


> Is it for real? Someone just played around? don't they. Never thought 'one direction' sounds good, but didn't think they would sound so bad. My 11 year old niece loves them.


 
yeah, it's a joke, but a pretty good one


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (7 Feb 2014)

Out of all the youtube shredding videos, The Beach Boys - I Get Around has to be tops


----------



## foxfish (7 Feb 2014)

Mate that vid is 4.16 long I couldn't make it passed 16!!


----------



## uru (7 Feb 2014)

I think it is a bit mean ...


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Feb 2014)

Monk d'Wally de Honk said:


> Out of all the youtube shredding videos, The Beach Boys - I Get Around has to be tops




Awesome!


----------

